# General > Pets Corner >  Ozzie cat needs a new home

## Liz

Very sadly, Ozzie's Mum has gone into care and he is missing her very much and needs a new home where he will be happy to snuggle up on a lap.
He is about 15 years old, in very good health but is overweight so needs to slim down. He lost an eye due to an infection but manages fine and he goes out but would adapt to being a house cat.
 He needs a nice quiet home where he can relax.

If you can give Ozzie the wonderful Christmas present of a new forever home please pm me.

----------


## Liz

Sadly, Ozzie still hasn't found a lap to cuddle up on.  Sorry the photo isn't good but anyone would be welcome to go and meet this gentle old man

----------


## appilihp

hi I would like to offer Ozzie a home but I have a small dog that comes to visit me couple times a week what is he like with dogs. also I work twice a week for 24 hours would he be ok left alone for that period. Please PM me thanks

----------


## Liz

I am glad to say that Ozzie has been rehomed. Many thanks to those who offered him a home.

----------

